# Snapper Model 410 String Trimmer Parts Help



## yellowhair (Sep 29, 2022)

Thought it might be worth a shot to see if anyone has a suggestion on how to obtain a tank mounted primer for this string trimmer. I know it's almost as old as I am, but a man brought this old trimmer to me and asked me to try and fix it - he said it always ran and was the best trimmer he had ever owned (over 30 years). Anyway he lost the guts out of the primer and I have searched eBay and others and can't find one (discontinued). I'm sure there is probably a substitute somewhere or maybe someone has one in storage. Anyway, appreciate any thoughts on a replacement or other. The part number is 7044129 (discontinued everywhere I've looked). Thanks


----------



## cscltd (Oct 22, 2022)

That looks like a old Mitisbushi powered trimmer. Just run line from filter straight to carb and bypass primer and plug hole in tank. Just will take few extra pulls to fire. That’s all


----------

